# Algae spreading to Jordon river



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

http://kutv.com/...-jordan-river-canals


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

When I crossed the Jordan at 2100N in Lehi this morning it was bright green like it had been dyed. Those stupid idiots should have shut down the gates and quit letting the water out of Utah lake into the Jordan river as soon as they suspected the problem.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem is that they can't shut the gates, they have to allow a certain amount of water flow into the Jordon River.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hahaha hahaha haha


And the water District just approved allowing slc to draw 60 percent of their drinking water from utah lake, up from 40 percent. 

Good luck slc with that poison poop water.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Hahaha hahaha haha
> 
> And the water District just approved allowing slc to draw 60 percent of their drinking water from utah lake, up from 40 percent.
> 
> ...


Why would ANYONE in their right mind purposefully drink water from Utah Lake?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Why would ANYONE in their right mind purposefully drink water from Utah Lake?


No different than those who drink water downstream from the rest of us.

Have you ever been to Phoenix and tasted their tap water? Even in LA they are talking about reusing black water from the sewers for culinary water.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Critter said:


> No different than those who drink water downstream from the rest of us.
> 
> Have you ever been to Phoenix and tasted their tap water? Even in LA they are talking about reusing black water from the sewers for culinary water.


I always flush twice... Vegas needs the water.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> I always flush twice... Vegas needs the water.


-_O-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> No different than those who drink water downstream from the rest of us.
> 
> Have you ever been to Phoenix and tasted their tap water? Even in LA they are talking about reusing black water from the sewers for culinary water.


Actually it is, for decades they dumped toxic industrial waste into the lake which has settled on the bottom. Quite a bit different from treated human gray water.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There wasn't toxic industrial waste dumped, but more raw sewage from the towns around it than should of been. That along with all the fertilizer that came from all the farms around it. 

A lot of people blame Geneva Steel for a lot of the conditions of the lake but they did more to help it than they ever did to hurt it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Back in the early 1970s a man named Tom Anderson on the county board proposed hiring a company to dredge most of it, making it 10ft deeper iirc. They had a bid of 5 million to do it. Alot of money in 1970, but way less than it would cost today by a long shot.

Too bad the board eventually voted no on it, otherwise we'd have a clear water lake


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

The lake must have been deeper in the early days with the stories of huge cutthroat being caught there?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> The lake must have been deeper in the early days with the stories of huge cutthroat being caught there?


Nope. Same depth for the last thousand years or more. The water was cooler due to aquatic vegetation, which the carp destroyed.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

So I read or heard somewhere that maximum depth is 15 feet?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> The lake must have been deeper in the early days with the stories of huge cutthroat being caught there?


The lake level has historically varied a ton.

That's one of the issues holding up development along the edge of the lake in fact. Some people have deeded ground from when the lake was super low, and their property boundary was set from XYZ point to the "edge of the lake". So it's actually out in the lake when it is at a higher level.

The have been ongoing lawsuits for decades with landowners pressing claims on their deeded ground *in* the lake, vs where the state wants the official lake boundary to be (and landowner ground stopping there).

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> There wasn't toxic industrial waste dumped, but more raw sewage from the towns around it than should of been. That along with all the fertilizer that came from all the farms around it.
> 
> A lot of people blame Geneva Steel for a lot of the conditions of the lake but they did more to help it than they ever did to hurt it.


When the steel plant was first built during WWII many tons of toxic waste were dumped into the lake and it continued for years. Not saying Geneva in the latter days didn't try to clean up some. Also there is record of old electrical transformers being disposed of in the lake when PCB's were still used in them. Add to that untreated raw sewage being dumped in there for decades and you have a lake bottom that is very contaminated. The only way to ever clean up the mess is to drain the lake and remove the contamination down as far as it goes. I've worked on EPA remediation sites and I can tell you it simply isn't going to happen. The BILLIONS it would cost far outweigh the benefits. The best that can be done is to make sure the lake doesn't fall below certain levels to somewhat maintain it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I can only imagine the crap that has ended up in there over the years from Utah County. Chemicals, used oil from people dumping it in ditches, etc. On and on&#8230;.

I ate a few catfish from there a few weeks ago! *\\-\\*

.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Critter said:


> There wasn't toxic industrial waste dumped, but more raw sewage from the towns around it than should of been. That along with all the fertilizer that came from all the farms around it.
> 
> A lot of people blame Geneva Steel for a lot of the conditions of the lake but they did more to help it than they ever did to hurt it.


I pretty sure just from old timer stories GENEVA STEEL dumped some pretty nasty crap in that lake


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Geneva may haved dumped a bunch of crap back in the day but the dumping of crap is still going on to this day by home owners. Prescription meds, reular drugs, hormones ect end up in waste which still ends up in the lake. I'd never eat a fish from that lake.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

